
Jack buys 574,002 more TWTR shares: 1m total in 2017 - TaylorGood
https://twitter.com/jack/status/858058486730465280
======
kylebenzle
This is a bad sign right? I think this is a bad sign.

------
vesrah
Who is jack and why do we care?

~~~
RichardHeart
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Dorsey](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Dorsey)
"a co-founder and CEO of Twitter, and as the founder and CEO of Square, a
mobile payments company."

